# TIG Welding Information



## محمد عبيد عمر (22 يونيو 2009)

Kindly find the TIG WELDING information

:84:​


----------



## eng. student (23 يونيو 2009)

It's useful
Thank you very much

It will be more appreciated if there are another short valueable notes like this for MIG, FCAW, SMAW, etc


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (16 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الملف يا باشمهندس


----------

